# "Type C"?



## ThePizzaGuy92 (Sep 13, 2008)

I know that type C cubes have been around for a while, but I've never heard anything about them. I've heard people discuss every other type of assembly cube, even Bs. 

anyone have a C?... bad for speedcubing?


----------



## DAE_JA_VOO (Sep 13, 2008)

They suck. The only DIY's worth using are the Type As and Type Ds.

Personally, i won't even consider using an A cube either, since D's are just THAT much better than A's IMO.


----------



## nitrocan (Sep 13, 2008)

Can I ask something about D's? I just got them and they lock up very badly. Will that get better?


----------



## Neroflux (Sep 13, 2008)

yes, it will.


----------



## Erik (Sep 13, 2008)

No D's suck. I don't like D's at all, it looks like you are turning **** fast but the timer doesn't lie.
A's are ok.. but I use the cubies of B types, they pwn.


----------



## fanwuq (Sep 13, 2008)

Type C is the best speedcube in my opinion.

I just got an order of types A, C, and D. Without any sort of modding. I get the best times with C. C, I average just below 20. A is just above 20. D, I have no clue, but it's ok, but kind weird feeling. Replacing D with type C cubies make it feel amazingly awesome and PLLs definitely feel fast, but I haven't timed a solve yet.

C is somewhat choppy, locks up less than D, cuts corners better than A and pops in same frequency as A. Feeling and sound, I do not like, but it is actually fast according to the timer.

Edit: I heards C's are Rubik's DIY replicas.
They have much tighter caps though, in fact, they are hard to push in. While D's often lose caps.

Well, apparently I'm the only C user here. No body seems to believe me that D center+spring structure+C cubies is the most awesome cube. And just type C by itself is faster than anything else? A's are too creamy. D's are too "blocky" as to quote my friend.

Edit 2: 
I don't have the hybrid with me right now to time it, but it decreased my friend's times from 45 to 40 seconds. He's been stuck at 45 for months using a type A, so this hybrid does make magic.
The pure C, I do have with me right now, and it is very nice. I'm getting more and more used to it's feeling. I don't think I'll ever go back to pure A or D. Perhaps make more combos?
I'd like to try C pieces in A center structure next, then D core with A springs and C pieces.


----------



## Athefre (Sep 14, 2008)

I'll probably be testing your combination, I plan to order many types of cubes soon because it's hard to get a believable answer about what cubes are good.

EDIT: And the sad thing is, when I get the cubes and find a combination I like and post it, people like me won't know if they can believe it.


----------



## fanwuq (Sep 14, 2008)

Type C is a beast.

For T perm: My best was A was 1.58 single 1.78 average. That was rolling for like 70 tries.
C made it 1.31 single and 1.63 average. First average of 12, not rolling.
I bet I can average sub-1.5 using the CD combo with a 1.1 single.
I'll confirm this hopefully Monday or Tuesday.


----------



## 4Chan (Sep 14, 2008)

I concur, the type C is very good.

I use a hybrid C and D.

Pure C is very good as well, and i actually go faster on it, but i prefer the crispy feeling the the D cubies.


----------



## MasakitChan (Sep 14, 2008)

They freaking own.

They're pretty similar to type A's, with more fragile looking cubies. It's crispy when turning, and cuts corners and pops similar to type A's. The only advantage I think of type A is it has tougher and thicker plastic than type C, that's why the two cubes have different comparable sounds from one another.

PS., type D's don't compete with these two types. The early type D's can be as good, or a little worse than type A/C's, but now the type D's merely suck.


----------



## ThePizzaGuy92 (Sep 14, 2008)

do they? surprising! any good for OH?


----------



## DAE_JA_VOO (Sep 14, 2008)

Sheesh, my bad then guys. Everything i read in the past pointed to Type C cubes being bad.


----------



## Rubixcubematt (Sep 14, 2008)

so would this be a good hybrid???
old type a core
type c cubies
type d centers
and type d screws 

this could b the acdc cube, lol


----------



## Garmon (Sep 14, 2008)

They POP all the time.


----------



## Swoncen (Sep 14, 2008)

I just lubed my Type C cube and it roxx! It cut's corners in almost every position and it pops not that easy..


----------



## fanwuq (Sep 14, 2008)

Rubixcubematt said:


> so would this be a good hybrid???
> old type a core
> type c cubies
> type d centers
> ...



That's the hybrid I discribed yesterday. 
Yes, it is awesome.

Pizzaguy:
I'd say that A is smoother, but C is faster. I prefer A for OH, but C's are pretty much just as nice. Just a different style.


----------



## paololzki (Sep 15, 2008)

Rubixcubematt said:


> so would this be a good hybrid???
> old type a core
> type c cubies
> type d centers
> ...




I have a type C coming. Luckily I have old a core and type D cubes here. I will try your mod. 

btw: i think this is my first post.


----------



## Lt-UnReaL (Sep 15, 2008)

Type D's are only good for about a month. Me and 2 of my friend's type D's suck now because some of the sides tighten or loosen themselves when you solve. Also, I heard type c glow in the dark is better than other type c's, lol


----------



## ThePizzaGuy92 (Sep 15, 2008)

paololzki said:


> btw: i think this is my first post.



honored to have your first post in my topic :]

So i'm going to go ahead and order one, the only downside you fellers pointed out was the POPs, and thats an easy fix [different screw/springs] 

EDIT:


Lt-UnReaL said:


> Also, I heard type c glow in the dark is better than other type c's, lol



I never understood that, without glowing colorblind sitckers, whats the point of those cubes? haha


----------



## fanwuq (Sep 17, 2008)

Type C core+center+ screw/springs with A cubies is very nice. It's just like pure C, except that the sound is nicer, feel is nicer, better for OH, and pops slightly less for me, but pops just as much for other noncubists/bad cubists.


----------



## Lotsofsloths (Sep 17, 2008)

D-CAF hybrid is the best 
D= springs and centers
C= screws
A= core
F= pieces


----------



## fanwuq (Sep 17, 2008)

Lotsofsloths said:


> D-CAF hybrid is the best
> D= springs and centers
> C= screws
> A= core
> F= pieces



Sounds very good. You took some of the best part of each cube. 
I know C screws are high quality and D springs are nice.
I do not like A core, and have no clue about F pieces. 

With the cubes I have, I would have concluded that 
D= springs/center
C= screws, core
A= pieces

Try that, it should also be very good.


----------



## Faz (Sep 17, 2008)

old or new [a] core?

btw, my c core looks like an old type a core, are they the same?


----------



## fanwuq (Sep 17, 2008)

C core is better quality than A core based on my experiences.
A core has imperfections and C is more solid and smooth. Same size and shape. C core is clear.


----------



## Lotsofsloths (Sep 17, 2008)

fanwuq said:


> Lotsofsloths said:
> 
> 
> > D-CAF hybrid is the best
> ...



Type F pieces are similar to type A pieces but they are curved more and have a nice rounded exterior feel to them.



fazrulz said:


> old or new [a] core?
> 
> btw, my c core looks like an old type a core, are they the same?



The New type A with different edges is great.
The centers really make it pop proof and also has a nice clickety sound.



fanwuq said:


> C core is better quality than A core based on my experiences.
> A core has imperfections and C is more solid and smooth. Same size and shape. C core is clear.


C can also be Blue though but most commenly clear.
E is the red one.
D is the clear/black one.
A is the yellow one.


----------



## Faz (Sep 17, 2008)

fazrulz said:


> old or new [a] core?
> 
> btw, my c core looks like an old type a core, are they the same?



The New type A with different edges is great.
The centers really make it pop proof and also has a nice clickety sound.

[/QUOTE]

its not that pop proof


----------



## ThePizzaGuy92 (Sep 17, 2008)

this quickly turned to a discussion of hybrid cubes, haha.

i don't like hybrids. I keep my puzzles just as they were, unless an old rubiks + new rubiks store cubies counts


----------



## amostay2004 (Sep 17, 2008)

all of a sudden type C turned into a very good speecube? last time i checked ppl criticized type b and c...now i feel like getting one..damn!

btw..the type c cubes u guys are praising...what colour are you talking about? black/white ones or those fancy transparent cubes? cos i heard transparent cubes suck for speedcubing...

and also... do u guys know what colours type b's come in? there's only transparent ones in cube4you..


----------



## amostay2004 (Sep 17, 2008)

oh wait..type b's also come in gold and silver..

and i just found more colours in 9spuzzles...hehe


----------



## ThePizzaGuy92 (Sep 17, 2008)

amostay2004 said:


> all of a sudden type C turned into a very good speecube? last time i checked ppl criticized type b and c...now i feel like getting one..damn!
> 
> btw..the type c cubes u guys are praising...what colour are you talking about? black/white ones or those fancy transparent cubes? cos i heard transparent cubes suck for speedcubing...
> 
> and also... do u guys know what colours type b's come in? there's only transparent ones in cube4you..



I have a black B [i dont know why i bought it] and a transparent B... not sure about Cs, but the transparent B is one of the better cubes I've ever had, i gave it away though, only because i can't use it at tournaments, and my girlfriend wanted it :]



amostay2004 said:


> oh wait..type b's also come in gold and silver..
> 
> and i just found more colours in 9spuzzles...hehe



those are painted, i heard they're the worst thing goin'...


----------



## crazyasianskills (Sep 17, 2008)

C is good but B still sucks.


----------



## doublegun19 (Sep 17, 2008)

our cube union in hong kong loves the C cubes, it's the chinese version of the rubiks.com DIYs. In fact, the core and pieces are designed to be like the rubiks.com, but to get C to it's max, you'd have to adjust it very intricately and delicately.


----------



## paololzki (Sep 18, 2008)

wait. i'm a bit confused. (sorry, i will be modding my new cube based on what you guys are saying).

So type C core is better?

And should I use screws and springs of type D? or just the springs? (and use type C screws instead.


----------



## fanwuq (Sep 19, 2008)

paololzki said:


> wait. i'm a bit confused. (sorry, i will be modding my new cube based on what you guys are saying).
> 
> So type C core is better?
> 
> And should I use screws and springs of type D? or just the springs? (and use type C screws instead.



I thought I made it clear

C-good for cores/nothing bad, pieces somewhat bad, but much better than D.
A-good for cubies/springs bad
D-good for springs/screws bad,pieces bad

Logical hybrid

C core, D center+springs. Any screw, not D. A cubies.


----------



## Lotsofsloths (Sep 19, 2008)

The cube I am using right now is the OLD D screws with D everything else and A core. In other words, the D screws are good.


----------



## fanwuq (Sep 19, 2008)

But new D screws suck. Also, screws do not make any differences, so you might as well as used good old trusty A screws, which looks like they are the same as the old D scews from pictures.


----------



## DAE_JA_VOO (Sep 19, 2008)

fanwuq said:


> But new D screws suck. Also, screws do not make any differences, so you might as well as used good old trusty A screws, which looks like they are the same as the old D scews from pictures.





I can confirm that. The screws in my old Type A look just like the screws in my "old" Type D


----------



## Lotsofsloths (Sep 19, 2008)

Fanwuq, screws and washers DO make a difference.
In order from left to right:
NEW type D screw
Type C Screw
OLD type D Screw
Type D Spring
As you can see, they all have a built in washer, which is really good, because there is less friction. The problem with the NEW type D screw is that it is smaller and comes out easier, but JUST a little bit. The difference between the type C and the NEW type D screw is that the new type D screw has a TINY, but still visible to the eye, *thick part* twoards where the screwdriver goes, just like the OLD type D screw has one.


----------



## fanwuq (Sep 19, 2008)

Lotsofsloths said:


> Fanwuq, screws and washers DO make a difference.
> In order from left to right:
> NEW type D screw
> Type C Screw
> ...



There is inconsistency of screws even in the same type cube. My type C screw is black, longer, and skinnier.
It's difficult to get the exact same screws/ springs. So I'm just going to go to Home Depot and get my own screws and springs to make things perfect.
You can't really say what is a type "X" screw or spring anymore...
I'll just use any high quality screw of proper size and softer springs than type A's, but not too soft.

Screws and washers will not change your times much.
I had a cube where with only core and centers, feels amazing, with cubies, it sucks.
One of my best cubes seems total uneven in spring tension without cubies and has lots of friction and makes horrid sounds from the springs, but after putting in cubies, it's awesome. The importance of spring rigidness and cubie quality outweighs the effects washer resistance by hundreds of times.


----------



## paololzki (Sep 19, 2008)

fanwuq said:


> paololzki said:
> 
> 
> > wait. i'm a bit confused. (sorry, i will be modding my new cube based on what you guys are saying).
> ...



I see.. Well my cube arrived. But I combined them in a different way

A - Core
D - Centers / Spring / Screws (I was suppose to use C screws but the center hole is to tight for C screws. So I stayed with D Screws
C - Cubies


So far I am pleased with what I have. Still breaking it in as of now. And I lubed with just a little amount of silicone. I'll re-lube it maybe after a month


----------



## BinomDreher (Sep 19, 2008)

It it normal for type-C that they make a rattling sound while turning faces? Hard to describe, but it sounds a bit a bit like "rrrrrkrrkrkrrrkrkrrrrk"^^ I mean, it doesnt feel really completely smooth while turning. Theyre not really bad, but my type A feels a lot smoother...or is it only a question of spring tension?


----------



## PCwizCube (Sep 19, 2008)

BinomDreher said:


> It it normal for type-C that they make a rattling sound while turning faces? Hard to describe, but it sounds a bit a bit like "rrrrrkrrkrkrrrkrkrrrrk"^^ I mean, it doesnt feel really completely smooth while turning. Theyre not really bad, but my type A feels a lot smoother...or is it only a question of spring tension?


Most cubes do that.

Please search the forums:
http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?t=4922&highlight=spring+sound
http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?t=3624&highlight=spring+sound
http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?t=1498&highlight=spring+sound
http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?t=1148&highlight=spring+sound


----------



## BinomDreher (Sep 19, 2008)

Thx for the links - but no, I dont mean the sound of the springs - its definately the cubies interfering with one another. Its not really the sound that bothers me, but that it results in lock ups sometimes...


----------



## fanwuq (Sep 19, 2008)

BinomDreher said:


> Thx for the links - but no, I dont mean the sound of the springs - its definately the cubies interfering with one another. Its not really the sound that bothers me, but that it results in lock ups sometimes...



I don't like that sound either. It's the quality of the cubies. Replace it with type A cubies. It doesn't lock up for me (I turn quite smoothly on any cube), I just dislike the sound. But it should still be quite fast either way, faster than D in my opinion.


----------



## crazyasianskills (Sep 27, 2008)

Sorry to bump up a bit of an old topic, but I'm thinking of getting a type C after all the newfound praise it is getting. I want to know though if anyone knows of a difference of quality based on the colors of the cubes. Or should I just stick with a white one. I know that on certain cubes certain colors have better quality, so I was wondering if that was the same for Cs and if so which color. Also where should I get my type C, I dont particularly trust cube4you.


----------



## fanwuq (Sep 27, 2008)

crazyasianskills said:


> Sorry to bump up a bit of an old topic, but I'm thinking of getting a type C after all the newfound praise it is getting. I want to know though if anyone knows of a difference of quality based on the colors of the cubes. Or should I just stick with a white one. I know that on certain cubes certain colors have better quality, so I was wondering if that was the same for Cs and if so which color. Also where should I get my type C, I dont particularly trust cube4you.



I think they are all pretty much the same. I have black and white and like them both.


----------



## 4Chan (Sep 27, 2008)

I have a semi transparent green one that also glows dimly in the dark, and its quite good.

I've tried a black one, and theres not that much, difference.
My green one felt a bit more "crisp" and faster in my opinion, but that may have been due to the different tensions.


----------



## crazyasianskills (Sep 27, 2008)

Ok thank you so I guess it doesnt matter. I will prbly get a white one then. Or maybe a couple to test them out. But where should I get them.


----------



## Vulosity (Sep 27, 2008)

Puzzleproz sells them. But I don't know if has has a white one. I think he just has green.


----------



## vloc15 (Nov 30, 2008)

hmm, would type E springs and centers be a good substitute for D

unfortunately i dont have a type D wid me..


----------



## Unknown.soul (Nov 30, 2008)

They're pretty much the same, but Type E > Type D in my opinion so I wouldn't put the screws in a new Type D.


----------



## JTW2007 (Nov 30, 2008)

fanwuq said:


> C is somewhat choppy...



What do you mean by choppy?


----------



## pelnied (Nov 30, 2008)

i love my type C totally recommend it


----------



## fanwuq (Dec 1, 2008)

Time to shock everyone! My main cube is no longer type C!

Now, I'm using pure type A for OH and a type A core and store bought pieces for 2H. The C just pops way to much and I don't know, I think I dropped it or something, now it locks up a lot more.

By choppy, I mean the feeling of the cube is not creamy.


----------



## Unknown.soul (Dec 1, 2008)

> type A core and store bought pieces for 2H


I tried that a few weeks ago. Maybe your pieces are better because for me it turned out worse than a pure storebought.


----------



## vloc15 (Dec 1, 2008)

type A core with storebought? is it good? does it cut corners well? locks??


----------



## PCwizCube (Dec 1, 2008)

vloc15 said:


> type A core with storebought? is it good? does it cut corners well? locks??


http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showpost.php?p=106761&postcount=4


----------



## fanwuq (Dec 1, 2008)

Rubik's Cube Fan said:


> vloc15 said:
> 
> 
> > type A core with storebought? is it good? does it cut corners well? locks??
> ...



That's for my cube. Let me just add that this combo can vary a lot. I think Harris used one before.


----------



## crazyasianskills (Dec 2, 2008)

fanwuq said:


> Rubik's Cube Fan said:
> 
> 
> > vloc15 said:
> ...



Ya well it makes sense seeing as how storeboughts vary so much. It would make sense to only do this combo if you have a good storebought. The better the storebought, the better the combo should work out.


----------



## fanwuq (Dec 2, 2008)

crazyasianskills said:


> fanwuq said:
> 
> 
> > Rubik's Cube Fan said:
> ...



No. That store bought I used sucked a lot. This shows that store bought pieces are inherently good, but their sizes vary. I actually had a faster storebought, but when I comboed that cube, it's way to loose.


----------



## crazyasianskills (Dec 2, 2008)

Hmm well I might have to try this combo at some point. Did you use old A center pieces?


----------

